# Looking to adopt 2 males in PA



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello! I'm looking to adopt two male rats. Neutered or not, it doesn't matter to us. My fiance and I just want two squishes that will be lazy and cuddle with us. 

We are located in Mercersburg, PA and can travel up to an hour to meet to adopt males. We can compensate for gas, if needed.
We don't really care about age or markings, we just want two sweet & friendly boys.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a sweet boy. But I need to send him to a home that already has at least one rat. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?346658-Connor-Needs-a-Home-(


----------

